# General > Photography >  Images of Halloween

## Ricco

Here are a couple of images to start the ball rolling:

a)  a jack o'lantern I made earlier today
b)  my niece with her lantern

----------


## helenwyler

I like your pumpkin Ricco!  Well done! :Smile: 

S/he looks a bit startled to me...did you frighten it? :Wink: 

Helen

----------


## highlander

Good job there Ricco!!! your niece looks very happy.

----------


## ks

Here is some of mine that I made last week.

----------


## ks

and some more...

----------


## Moira

Wonderful lanterns Ricco & ks - great photos too!   :Grin:

----------


## Liz

What great lanterns! :Grin:

----------


## WeeBurd

Super pumpkins Ricco & ks,  I've penciled in tomorrow as pumpkin carving day...  I have 5 to scoop out  :: , and then MrBurd & I will split the carving between us.

Spent today making WeeBurdie's costume, and managed to chop a chunk out of my wrist in the process, ouch!  BabyBurdie is sorted already, I just have to work on her keeping her costume on for more than 10 seconds! ::

----------


## Kaylzy

Aw WAOW!! They are really cool! I think I might go and get pumpkin now for tomorrow night!! spooky spooky! xxxx

----------


## WeeBurd

I have sore hands, and can smell only the stench of pumpkin right now, so I'm calling it quits for the night. Here's what we have so far, should have another two for you tomorrow night...  :Grin:

----------


## Julia

My eldest went to a halloween party tonight dressed as a cat, or rather a Tesco's cat, there were loads of 'cats' there!

----------


## Buttercup

Great pumpkins everyone! ~ Wish I was as artistic.  :Frown:  
I see you've excelled yourself this year again WeeBurd (not forgetting MrBurd of course) I'm sure the little burdies are delighted with them.

----------


## emszxr

here is my 3 year old dressed for her playgroup party today

----------


## brandy



----------


## Lolabelle

> I have sore hands, and can smell only the stench of pumpkin right now, so I'm calling it quits for the night. Here's what we have so far, should have another two for you tomorrow night...


My Goodness, what talent! 
These pumpkins are right up there with those fancy chinese ivory carvings in my opinion. They are fantastic, congratulations.

----------


## Lolabelle

I was just about to start including all the other pictures in quotes to say how good they are, but realised I would be here all night.  :: 
So congratulations to all you happy pumpkin carvers, well done.

I saw in the super market tonight, a pumpkin with a picture of a face on the bag. "Halloween Pumpkin" was the label, looks like Halloween is coming to Australia. Mmmmm..... ::

----------


## nanoo

*All of these lanterns are terrific. The pictures of the children are great as well. I must admit, i liked the one of the boy dressed as a spider, what a great variation on spiderman. Well done everybody, well done.*

----------


## nanoo

*emszxr sorry about that it's a little GIRL. So Spiderwoman. I just think it's great.*

----------


## Ash

our pumpkin, nothing like everyone elses

----------


## brandy

i really like your pumpkin ! *G*

----------


## ks



----------


## ks



----------


## ks



----------


## ks



----------


## Kodiak

A Vampire I caught on Camera ???

----------


## wifie

Well creepy Kodiak - good one!  ::

----------


## Kodiak

Quite a few years ago before I retired, I was the Photographic Tutor at Thurso College and I also ran a a Night class.  One Night I required a Model but I was unable to get one so I Blackmailed my Youngest Son to model for us.  He said he would only if he could dress up as a Vampire so I agreed.  

This is one of the Photo's I took from that session, Film Ilford HP4, Camera Minolta Dynax 7000i, Developed and Printed by me as a demostration for Students in Thurso College Darkroom.

----------


## wndyndy

what wonderful pics r ey! u v done a good job,ricco! :Smile:

----------


## Mystical Potato Head

Somehow i've missed this.
KS those pumpkins are a work of art,superb.

----------


## Liz

> Somehow i've missed this.
> KS those pumpkins are a work of art,superb.


I missed it too and agree that KS's pumpkins are brilliant! Especially the castle.

----------


## astroman

I missed the pumpkins too - KS they're fantastic.

I showed them to the OH, who's the arty one when it comes to pumpkin carving, and she agrees. The haunted house is our favourite.

----------

